# Individual 750Li under 12 hours w. dm5272



## bim1214 (May 19, 2009)

We are currently in Innsbruck, Austria & heading tomorrow towards Italy to continue our 2 wks ED trip.

This is our first but we can tell it will not be our last. Thank you to all members that helped us with our itinerary. More pics to follow.

bim1214 & dm5272


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats on the beautiful new ride! Enjoy the rest of your trip. :thumbup:

Erik


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

guppyflyer said:


> Congrats on the beautiful new ride! Enjoy the rest of your trip. :thumbup:
> 
> Erik


+1! Congratulation and have a safe trip! :thumbup:
Remember, we waiting for more pics!


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

guppyflyer said:


> Congrats on the beautiful new ride! Enjoy the rest of your trip. :thumbup:


+1! Looks like you two are already enjoying it!


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice ride! I'd better see that baby over at Gibsons sometime soon...


----------



## 3series101 (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on a great ride & enjoy the rest of your trip...:thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful car! Congrats! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello my bimmer-peeps...
More pics as promised...


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

few more....


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, your car is a beauty!! :thumbup:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice. Since you also chose the coral interior, you're clearly a discerning owner. My fave thus far is the pic of you two in the tall grass in front of THE castle. Would be interested in some narration regarding the trip as well - please?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on the New Ultimate Toy:thumbup:

Looks very different/interesting:angel:


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice color combo! :thumbup: I wish I had that guts to pull that off!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Wonderful - and congratulations!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> Wonderful - and congratulations!


+1! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
MORE! MORE! MORE!


----------



## 07841-tb (Oct 15, 2008)

Just stunning!!!....Thats what you call rolling with the big dogs.:thumbup:


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

Love the interior! Have a great trip.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

That could be a brochure quality shot... nicely done.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful car! Congrats!


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Isn't this what fairy tales are made of?? :thumbup:


----------

